# New Toro1028OHXE DAMAGED



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Just ordered a New Toro 1028OHXE from Toro Online and Put together and shipped to me for free from my local hardware store that sells Toro.
Got a Email from my local Toro dealer that said that they had to Call Toro up for replacement parts since the Snowblower has a damaged control cable and handle.(don't know if it was damaged during shipping or at factory}
Anyways I am glad I did not order it from Homedepot since there was a $45 shipping charge for curb side delivery and would think that I would have to put the snowblower together by myself.
Glad I got it from a Toro dealer where I am sure they check these out before delivery.....JT


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, I'm a believer in going through a dealer too. Post some pics once you get the unit.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I hate those Samsonite gorilla delivery truck drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have had my share of stuff damaged by UPS and others.
At least the post office has always overseen any damaged parcel issues and claims. 
Buying it through your dealer was the best way to handle it, and you know
you will not be put at the end of the line when you need warranty work done.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Just got this baby today and waiting for the 1st snow......JT


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

I have the HD 1028 OHXE (38841) got it last season so far it's great. but what the reason they have the 38802 and 38806 both have plastic parts and they list higher. but if you go to the https://www.toro.com/en/powermaxhd page they are the heavy-duty ones.


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

The ones with the Plastic parts are 2 year old units.
Unless I am wrong?...……….JT


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

johnnytuinals said:


> The ones with the Plastic parts are 2 year old units.
> Unless I am wrong?...……….JT


i believe your correct john, my 2017 has the bull stink plastic a 2018 and newer is metal . save a few low end models


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I actually prefer the plastic chute over the metal one for the simple fact that it is lighted. Which means less rotating mass which means easier and quicker to control. It's night and day, in my opinion, but not an absolute deal breaker.


----------

